# Saddle for Andalusian?



## Jxxlsbean (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi, I am a privileged new owner of my first Andalusian and loving every minute. My gorgeous mare has just turned 5 and changing shape by the week. I have a non adjustable saddle for her at present, which fits fine, she is a medium/wide fit already and a GP girth of 54" :shock:
I was wondering if there was somebody more familiar with the breed, who could give me any advice on suitable saddles for these types of horses. I am guessing at present an adjustable would be a bit of a money saver given that she will get wider BUT with such a straight back do they actually fit on all the adjustments?
Obviously a custom fit would be best but a bit extravagant for the moment. Any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats on your Andalusian. Do we get to see pics? 

Unfortunately I am not familiar with Andalusians but do have another hard to fit breed - a Haflinger. Unlike the rude post above - it isn't uncommon to ask others of the same breed for suggestions due to the similar builds. It can at least lead you in the right direction. Hope someone more familiar with the breed can come along and help you.

A saddle fitter might be an option, but I know in my area they are impossible to find. If you are looking for something that can conform to her growth/widening/muscling out you may want to a treeless. Even if you decide to get a treed saddle in the future, the treeless could off the flexibility now for her changing back.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

dont worry, other people will help, i myself am not much help to you sorry! but there are good people on here. Congrats on your new horse, Andalusians are very beautiful!!


----------



## arashowjumper (Apr 28, 2011)

i have no expiriance with andalusians but i love them i just wanted to say congrats, i bet she is georgeous


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm totally jealous of you having an Andalusian, I would love to add one to my collection, but I don't think that will happen.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I'd suggest to post some pics of the horse (shoulders and back). It more depends on confo of the horse rather than specific breed. :wink: Then some people here who do it professionally can suggest something. Saddle fitter is always a best option, BUT it's the best to get several saddles to try them in fitter's presence IMO.


----------



## Jxxlsbean (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank for your kind remarks, thankfully I missed the rude one :lol:

The problem I have is that not living in the UK, saddle fitters are not in abundance and the one that is here tends to try and sell you their own selling brands, which are good quality but again expensive for a temporary saddle. I know she is a medium wide fit already as I have had her checked and measured by a professional but unfortunately that person does not sell saddles here.

I bought a Shires GP adjustable off EBay a few weeks ago and I also have a GFS dressage saddle that fits her but not me so well. I have read that the "IDEAL" brand saddles are good for wide horses (Lucitano's & Andalusians) where the shoulder muscle extends further back than most other horses.

Again thanks for the comments........


----------



## Jxxlsbean (Jul 3, 2011)

Oh and pictures can be found here:

http://www.horseforum.com/members/24761/album/sweet-clementine-pre-2979/


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I have a Wintec Isabell for my straight-backed horse. It fit a very wide, very straight Standardbred, and when I changed horses, it also fit a narrower anglo arab.

Wintec 500 dressage is also a very straight saddle and is adjustable. There are equivalents of both in leather in the Bates range - I am debating buying a 500 and selling my Isabell as the 500 is a shorter saddle for the size and because I have Satin (who is only going to mature about 14.2hh) I'm more likely to be able to find a saddle that fits both her and me if I go a shorter saddle. The Isabell is a HUGE saddle for the size it rides, and mine is older style so it's a snugger fit, and I'm riding a half-size up from where I should be simply because otherwise I wouldn't be able to adjust my position AT ALL. I usually ride in a 17 inch saddle, my Isabell is a 17.5. I've never ridden in the wintec 500 dressage but it looks quite comfortable.


----------



## Jxxlsbean (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey thanks for that, after hours of research this afternoon I had settled on either a Bates Innova or Isabell in leather, I am so pleased that your feedback relates.

Thank you


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I am currently researching saddles as well. I have found that the bates, collegiate, pessoa, and the wintec all have the interchangeable gullet and then the M Toullouse has an adjustable gullet that is actually really neat. I'm assuming you ride dressage so all of these suggestions may not suit you.

I personally LOVE the toullouse, however that one does not fit my boy so I'm leaning towards the bates for myself...


----------

